# Reparacion de UPS



## juanpk (Oct 20, 2006)

Tengo una UPS en verdad son dos una es una "SENDON UPS 500" de gabinete torre esta lo que me hace es que cuando tiene tensión de 220 o cuando no la tiene y tiene la batería conectada correctamente como tiene que ir al encenderla hace un bip y luego no hace nada mas, comprobando con el multimetro en la salida cuando esta conectada a la linea me informa después de encenderla y hacer el bip me informa 0.01 v y luego 0.00 v.
y la otra es una "ATOMLUX 5103" de gabinete alargado. la cual conectada a la linea eléctrica funciona perfectamente bien dando asi en sus salidas los 220 v como tiene que dar y en la otra salida que tiene de 110 v sus respectivos 110v ahora bien cuando tiene la batería conectada y se corta la linea esta funciona aproximada mente 3 segundos haciendo el bip correspondiente cuando se queda sin linea y luego se corta.

Si alguien podría ayudarme se lo agradecería muchísimo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 20, 2006)

Puede que las baterías estén en mal estado, es lo típico.

Haz la prueba con una bombilla halogena y dicroica debería aguantar un buen rato.

También debo advertirte que hay ups que sin baterías se niegan a arrancar.


----------



## juanpk (Oct 20, 2006)

Si el tema es que no puedo probar con nada porque la primera no funciona osea no me provee de la energía suficiente como para conectar nada. y la segunda ya te digo conectada a la linea eléctrica funciona perfecto pero cuando debe funcionar con la batería funciona un ratito y se apaga, y esto conectandole algo o sin conectarle nada igual hace esto.

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------

